

Ask YC: Are we all 2.0 here? - shayan

Just out of curiosity is everyone here focused on the so called web 2.0 stuff.  More precisely the projects you have in mind, whether you are working on them right now or in the near future, are they all somehow related to social networking, getting users connected, getting them to contribute and so on...<p>And whats YC's attitude towards these companies. Most of them have no business plans and rely on future ad dollars.<p>And has YC funded any that is not? do they get more excited if it is or if it is not? are they sick of it already?
======
gscott
I do try to get my site added to Web 2.0 websites but only for the free
advertising that comes along with it. I have a hard time calling what I do Web
2.0 since I started my project in 2002. I have added Rss feeds but almost no
Ajax and I do not use a javascript library.

------
cperciva
I'm not web 2.0 -- my work (online backups) falls more into the category of
web services (although for performance reasons I'm not using SOAP/REST or even
HTTP at all).

------
yrashk
any strict web 2.0 definition?

~~~
shayan
Unfortunately "Web 2.0" might be more of a marketing term ... but I think we
all have a good feel of what it is,

VentureOne says Web 2.0 companies are the following:

    
    
        a business model that revolves around a dynamic interface facilitating participation through such methods as user-created content, networking, and collaboration. Applications used include podcasting, tagging, blogs, social networking, mashups, and wikis. Technologies used in these applications include: AJAX, RSS, SOA, CSS, XHTML, Atom, and rich Internet applications.
    

but if you haven't read this yet, regardless of if you know what Web 2.0 is or
not you must take a look at it:

[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/tim/news/2005/09/30/...](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/tim/news/2005/09/30/what-
is-web-20.html)

